# مسيحيين و مسلمين



## bob (28 مارس 2011)

*سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع
في الاول انا متحير من الموضوع ده و بيزعجني اوي
و طبعا مطلوب راي كل الاعضاء و لكن ارجو ان يكون بدون تعصب او الخروج عن روح المسيحية
اكيد كلنا سمعنا ان في مصر غدا الثلاثاء 29/3
حيقوم السلفيين بمظاهرة في الشوارع لطلب الافراج علي كاميليا شحاته و علي الاسيرات اللي في الكنايس (ده كلامهم مش كلامي) و علي حد قولهم انهم حيخطفوا بنات المسيح اي اللي مش مغطين شعرهم
فماذا ينبغي علينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
1- نخاف منهم و مننزلش ؟؟؟؟؟؟
2- ننزل و منخافش بس لو حصل حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*و المفروض علينا نعمل ايه في الفترة اللي جايه؟؟؟؟*
*علي فكرة انا معنديش مانع اخد راي المسلمين ايضا بس برضه يكون في حكمة في الكلام بدون سب او خروج عن الادب *


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

بص يا بوب الموضوع محير اوي

بس انا عن نفسي مش خايفه من اي شئ لاني واثقة في ربنا كويس 

المشكلة ان في البيت عندي منعوني من اني انزل بكره عشان خايفين عليا لو حاجه حصلت

انا متأكده ان لو في حاجه هتحصل في اي وقت اصل اشمعنا يوم الثلاثاء يعني

وبعدين محنا كل يوم بننزل الشارع وده العادي بتاعنا يعني ايه الجديد

ماهو ممكن في اي يوم يعملوا اللي ناويين عليه اشمعنا حددوا الثلاثاء

والشئ الغريب اوي ان قبل اي حاجه بيعلنوا عنها للناس وده مخليني اقول ممكن تكون اشاعه وفي نفس الوقت مش عارفه لان بردو ممكن تطلع حقيقة​


----------



## besm alslib (28 مارس 2011)

*رايي الشخصي بالموضوع واتمنى ما حدا يتهكم لانه رايي بجد مش مزح *

*يا ريت كل البنات تحمل معها سلاح ومية نار واي شخص يحاول يقرب منهم*

*يزينولو وشو بطريقه حلوة بشوية مية نار او بشي ضربة سكينه لحتى يحرمو ويتوبو ويعرفو ان الله حق*

*لازم البنات تصير اقوى من الرجال وتوقف بوش المسلمين وما يتنازلو عن حقهم متل ما عمل غيرهم من الرجال*

*وسمح لشوية نووور يطلع صوتهم ويهددو ويتطاولو على بنات المسيح* 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

الموضوع بقي صعب قوي بصراحه
بس بجد امرهم غريب قوي الناس دي
ما اللي عايز يعمل حاجه ما يعملها وهو ساكت
ليه بينبهوا قبلها كدا واشمعنا يعن ييوم الثلاثاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا عن نفسي مش خايفه ولا بيهمني من اي كلام بيقولوه
وممكن انزل لو عندي اي مشوار مهم

بس الامهات بقي طبعا بيخافوا علي اولادهم
وليهم حق مهو قلب الام برده



بس اللي غياظني بقي بعيد عن الموضوع 
اشمعنا البنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو احنا اللي دايما في وش المدفع كدا
كل حاجه يقولوا البسوا بكم ياما هنرشكم بميه نار
طلعوا الاسيرات عندك ياما هنخطف بناتكم
اه يا مظلومين يا احنا يابنات طنط حواء
علي راي زعيمي وليم تل
ههههههههههههه

وفي الاخر
ربنا موجود يحمي اولاده


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

*سلام و نعمة للجميع 

برأيي لازم كل بنت مش بس البنت المصرية ولا المسيحية تحمل معاها سكين أو رشاش من إللي بيرش رذاذ الفلفل إللي بيحرق العيون 
على فكرة أنا دائما معي مشرط إللي هو شبه السكين :smile02
يعني مش غلط مين عارف شو ممكن يصير معه و هيك بيكون معاكي سلاح تهديد شو ما صار  

ربنا يحمي الجميع​*


----------



## Critic (28 مارس 2011)

*الجماع دول همج ميعرفوش معنى حدودهم او احترام حريات غيرهم*
*هو ماله هو البس و لا ملبسش مين وضعه حكم علينا ؟!*
*و لا هو علشان ناقص مش بيعرف يتحكم فى شهوته و غرايزه هى اللى قايداه فعايز يخبى كل الناس من قدام عنيه*
*احب اوجه رسالة لكل همجى: حتى لو حجبت كل البنات هتفضل رجعى و ملوث لان كل شيئ نجس للنجسين*

*لو احنا خفنا الوضع ده هيتكرر كتير الفترة الجاية و هيدوسوا علينا*
*لازم منخافش و لو حصلت حاجة هندافع بالقوة و ناخد حقوقنا*
*و متبعين التخازل فى الدفاع او استرجاع الحقوق تحت مسمى الوداعة ميندبوش لما بناتنا يتم اغتصابها بقا*


----------



## Critic (28 مارس 2011)

> برأيي لازم كل بنت مش بس البنت المصرية ولا المسيحية تحمل معاها سكين أو رشاش من إللي بيرش رذاذ الفلفل إللي بيحرق العيون
> على فكرة أنا دائما معي مشرط إللي هو شبه السكين :smile02


*انا بأيدك قلبا و قالبا*
*و على البنت الا تتردد انها تدافع عن نفسها بأى وسيلة*
*ده وقت مينفعش فيه الشعارات الرنانة و الا هنبقى ملطشة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *سلام و نعمة للجميع
> 
> برأيي لازم كل بنت مش بس البنت المصرية ولا المسيحية تحمل معاها سكين أو رشاش من إللي بيرش رذاذ الفلفل إللي بيحرق العيون
> على فكرة أنا دائما معي مشرط إللي هو شبه السكين :smile02
> ...


بجد عندك حق يا روزيتا
الفتره دي محدش عارف هايحصل فيها ايه
ولازم البنات تحمي نفسها باي وسيله
ودا مش غلط انها تخلي في شطنتها اي سلاح
بس اعتقد وقت الخطر مش هتقدر تستخدمه من الخوف
:a82::a82::a82:

كنت لفتره فاتت معايا واحد برده 
بس دلوقت بقي هادور علي ساطور
مش سكينه ولا مشرط
هههههههههههه

ربنا يحمينا كلنا


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2011)

أحبائى ...
معذره هطول عليكم
لأن الموضوع مهم

+لا رشاش ولا سكين هينفع
البنت لن تواجه شخص واحد 
بل أكيد مجموعه
لذا الاتكال على عون السماء
فالموقف أصبح صعب جدا

+الحكمه حلوه ( مش كلامى )
كونوا حكماء كالحيات ودعاء كالحمام
يبقى خوف الأهل طبيعى ويطااااااااااااااع


+ ثروت باسيلي للجيش : انقذوا الأقباط من السلفيين

http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=45018

+ وللأسف لا يوجد آمن .. ولن أنسى مقوله
أبونا مكارى يونان ( ملناش غيرك يارب )​


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *انا بأيدك قلبا و قالبا*
> *و على البنت الا تتردد انها تدافع عن نفسها بأى وسيلة*
> *ده وقت مينفعش فيه الشعارات الرنانة و الا هنبقى ملطشة*


*مررررسي للتأييد كريتيك  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> بجد عندك حق يا روزيتا
> الفتره دي محدش عارف هايحصل فيها ايه
> ولازم البنات تحمي نفسها باي وسيله
> ودا مش غلط انها تخلي في شطنتها اي سلاح
> ...



*لا صدقيني رح تعرف تستخدمه لو حست إنه في خطر على حياتها أوحصل معها أي شيء ممكن يؤذيها شخصيا 
لا تترددي في إنك تحملي سكين أو أي شي حاد معاكي في الشنطة 
يعني مش شرط تستخدميه ممكن يكون بس تهديد 

ربنا يحمينـــــــــــا كلنا ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *انا بأيدك قلبا و قالبا*
> *و على البنت الا تتردد انها تدافع عن نفسها بأى وسيلة*
> *ده وقت مينفعش فيه الشعارات الرنانة و الا هنبقى ملطشة*



يا كريتك الموضوع مش موضوع شعارات او غيره
بس وقتها البنت بتكون خايفه مش بتعرف تتصرف
وقتها بتحس ان العقل عجز عن التفكير
لانها اول مره هتتحط في موقف زي دا
غير ان العمليات دي بتكون مترتبه ومخطط ليها كويس قوي
مش عشوائيه يعني البنت مش هتلحق تستخدم اي سلاح معاها



يا عيني علينا يابنات 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## لدى المسيح (28 مارس 2011)

أخواتى المسيحيات .. أنا كمان بقلكم متنزلوش بكرة لو مفيش حاجة مُلحة للنزول .. تجنباً لحدوث اى كارثة فالمرحلة الزمنية اللى مش باين ليها ملامح دى .. ونصلى ان ربنا يعبر بينا ويخلصنا من التجربة دى على خير .. الحكاية مبقتش حكاية دين .. ولا انتى مين وهما مين ؟.. كل الابعاد التى ((بتطبخ )) سياسية ولسة بيلعبوا على وتر الدين ! .. وبما اننا عارفين ان ((السياسة نجاسة )) فمنستغربش ونكون فهمين .. ومنسمحش يحرضونا ضد بعضنا باسم الدين .. .

وانتوا عارفين ان ده مش صوت الدين

واحنا عارفين ان ده مش صوت الدين

ده مش صوت الله

لازم نكون كلنا حذرين .. .

اختكم المسلمة المحبة للمسيح

نرمين


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا صدقيني رح تعرف تستخدمه لو حست إنه في خطر على حياتها أوحصل معها أي شيء ممكن يؤذيها شخصيا
> لا تتردي في إنك تحملي سكين أو أي شي حاد معاكي في الشنطة
> يعني مش شرط تستخدميه ممكن يكون بس تهديد
> 
> ربنا يحمينـــــــــــا كلنا ​*



معاكي انها هتقدر لو كان شخص واحد
جايز وقتها تملك بعض الشجاعه وتستخدمه

لكن لو كانوا كتير ودا الاكيد
فاكيد دا هايبقي صعب عليها
في مثل بيقول الكتره تغلب الشجاعه
غير ان البنت اصلا بطعبها مش شجاعه خالص في المواقف دي
خصوصا لو كان اول مره تتعرض لها
اه هي بتسمع عنها وقتها بتاخدها الجلاله وتقول
 لو كنت مكانها كنت عملت وسويت
بس للاسف لما تكون في نفس الموقف صدقيني هايبقي صعب قوي

وبرده مش يمنع انها تشيل سلاح
لانها لو مش عرفت تستخدمه في لحظته
جايز بعد كدا تعرف تفكر وتستخدمه 

وربنا موجود قادر علي كل شئ


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> أخواتى المسيحيات .. أنا كمان بقلكم متنزلوش بكرة لو مفيش حاجة مُلحة للنزول .. تجنباً لحدوث اى كارثة فالمرحلة الزمنية اللى مش باين ليها ملامح دى .. ونصلى ان ربنا يعبر بينا ويخلصنا من التجربة دى على خير .. الحكاية مبقتش حكاية دين .. ولا انتى مين وهما مين ؟.. كل الابعاد التى ((بتطبخ )) سياسية ولسة بيلعبوا على وتر الدين ! .. وبما اننا عارفين ان ((السياسة نجاسة )) فمنستغربش ونكون فهمين .. ومنسمحش يحرضونا ضد بعضنا باسم الدين .. .
> 
> وانتوا عارفين ان ده مش صوت الدين
> 
> ...



نرمين بشكرك جدا علي شعورك الجميل دا
احنا كمان بنحبك وبنحب كل البشر
حتي لو كانوا الاخوان او السلفيين
لان دي تعاليم الهنا الحنون يسوع المسيح

_" أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم_. أحسنوا إلى إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم "


بس احنا لو مش نزلنا بكره 
في ايام تانيه غيره
يعني بكره مش نهايه المطاف زي ما بيقولوا
وكمان دا هايخليهم يزيدوا فيها اكتر واكتر
لو خوفنا ونفذنا اللي هما عايزينه
محدش هايقدر عليهم بعد كدا

لازم نلاقي حل ونقف قدامهم
عمر الخوف ما كان حل
مش لازم نقف في مكانا وندفن راسنا في الرمال 
عشان خايفين علي نفسنا


----------



## Rosetta (28 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> +لا رشاش ولا سكين هينفع
> البنت لن تواجه شخص واحد
> بل أكيد مجموعه
> لذا الاتكال على عون السماء
> ...



*أخي الغالي النهيسى 
صدقني أنا أحترمك كأخ غالي وعزيز ولكن معذرة منك نحن لا ننكر معونة السماء و القدرة الإلهية العجيبة التي تحمي المسيحيين من كل شر و شبه شر فالتاريخ المسيحي يشهد على هذه المعونات السمائية و لكن بنفس الوقت لو قدر وحصل موقف كهذا مع الفتاة لا يصح أن تبقى مكتوفة الأيدي تنتظر هذه المعونة السمائية أن تأتيها

يا تُرى أين كانت هذه المعونة السمائية وقت إختطاف و إغتصاب وقتل عشرات الفتيات المسيحيات ؟ المعونة السمائية موجودة ولا أحد له الجرأة أن ينكرها ولكن التصرف تحت رعاية هذه المعونة السمائية هو ما يجب أن يحصل الأن ... 

ربنا فعلا طلب منا أن نكون حكماء نتصرف بحكمة لكنه لم يطلب منا أن نسكت و نندب حظنا و نردد شعارات جوفاء لا تقدم و لا تؤخر حان وقت الفعل و التصرف فنحن لسنا ملطشة عند أي أحد نحن أبناء الملك نفسه 
إلى متى سنبقى صامتوووووون إلى متى ؟؟؟

علينا أن تصرف بكافة الأشكال لمنع أي خطر وشيك يهددنا و يهدد عائلاتنا 

أعذرني للإطالة و أتمنى أن تقبل رأيي بكل صدر رحب فالإختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية
ربنا يحميك ​*


----------



## لدى المسيح (28 مارس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> نرمين بشكرك جدا علي شعورك الجميل دا
> احنا كمان بنحبك وبنحب كل البشر
> حتي لو كانوا الاخوان او السلفيين
> لان دي تعاليم الهنا الحنون يسوع المسيح
> ...


 الحل انك اكرم علينا من انك تواجهى بلطجى غير متكافئة تلك المواجهة اطلاقاً .. المفروض ان ليكى امن وطنى يدافع عنك ويقف بشراسة لاى همجى متعنت ..مش من حق حد يحجر على حد تحت اى مسمى او اعتقاد .. .

لو منزلتوش بكرة هيعرفوا انكم اكرم من انكم تدخلوا معاهم بمناوشات .. .

واللى هينزل فيكم هيفكرهم ان الرسول قال لا تقتلوا امرءة او طفل او شيخ ولا تقطعوا شجرة !

ليعلموا من انفسهم شدة نفاقهم .. والتحافهم بالدين وهو منهم بريىء !... .


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> الحل انك اكرم علينا من انك تواجهى بلطجى غير متكافئة تلك المواجهة اطلاقاً .. المفروض ان ليكى امن وطنى يدافع عنك ويقف بشراسة لاى همجى متعنت ..مش من حق حد يحجر على حد تحت اى مسمى او اعتقاد .. .
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اسفه بس النقطه دي ضحكتني قوي
> ...




اعتقد وقتها مش هايبقي في وقت للكلام
ولا انك تفهمي حد

وميرسي حبيبي علي ردك ومشاركتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2011)

*متابعه وليا عوده للمشاركه
تحيه ليك يا بوب على موضوعك الرائع​*


----------



## لدى المسيح (28 مارس 2011)

حبيبتى .. انا قلت المفروض ان ليكى امن وطنى يدافع عنك .. ومقلتش انه معمول بيه ! يعنى ده حقك فبلدك مش جباية ولا مجاملة ليكى 
ده اولاً .. اما ثانياً لو كان السلفيون يريدون بتهديداتهم بخطف غير المحجبات فلربما خطفوا واعتدوا على ذويهم من بين المختطفات !!.. .

ومش معنى انى مواجهمش انى جبان او خايف .. بس ده ترفع عن حماقاتهم واستخفافهم بالمسيحين وحتى بالمسلمين اللى هما مش بيمثلوهم ..

اما ثالثاً : وده الاهم مفيش نص قرءانى ولا وصية للرسول تبيح دمائكم .. الرسول قال انكم اهل ذمة ورحمة وفضلكم علينا بهذه الجملة التى لم يصفنا نحن بها !

انا مبقلكيش خافى .. ولا متفرحيش ربنا بدفاعك عن دينك اللى سبهولك امانة غالية .. لكن ادافع ازاى .. بدون ما انزل لمستوى عدوى واتجاوب مع افكاره المريضة واستنتاجاته

ولو انتى شايفة انك هتواجهى بلطجى بصرف النظر عن هويته انزلى .. بس ياريت خليكى منطقية وبلاش حساسية احنا كلنا فى نفس القارب .. واى الم هيجلكم هتتصدع ليه جوارحنا 


​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 مارس 2011)

الرب معنا ولن نخاف


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2011)

*انا شايفه ان تحديدهم ليوم التلات شىء مش طبيعى  وعجيب جداااا
فيا أما هى اشاعه زى عشرات الاشاعات اللى بنسمعها من اول بدايات الثوره السعيده والى الان
يا أما هى حقيقه بس وقتها مش هيبقى تهديد ليوم واحد لكن هيكون ممتد
فى الحالتين مش هينفع حياتنا تتعطل
مش هينفع نخلى البنات تبطل تعليم ولا اللى بتشتغل تسيب شغلها
الحياه لازم تستمر .. لازم منخافش والا هنكون بنحقق هدفهم
مفيش مانع يكون مع كل بنت اى شىء لحمايتها وقت اللزوم
الحرص واجب يا ريت نلبس معقول يستحسن التحرك وسط جماعه
يا ريت شبابنا يساهم فى حماية بنات كنيسته يعنى لما يخلص القداس ولا الاجتماع مفيش مانع مجموعة شباب تتطوع وتوصل كل بنت لبيتها
ولوفى كليه واحده أو جارته أو قريبته نفس الموضوع 
بلاش نمشى فى وقت متأخر لوحدنا ولا نمشى فى شوارع هاديه ولا نركب تاكسى لوحدنا
أحنا عندنا نفص فى الامن لازم نراعى ده وناخد بالنا كويس من نفسنا
ربنا يحميكوا يا بنات المسيح ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> حبيبتى .. انا قلت المفروض ان ليكى امن وطنى يدافع عنك .. ومقلتش انه معمول بيه ! يعنى ده حقك فبلدك مش جباية ولا مجاملة ليكى
> ده اولاً ..
> 
> يا جميله انا عارفه انك قولتلي المفروض
> ...



اولا بشكرك علي مشاركتك بجد عاجبتني جدا

وصدقيني يا نرمين احنا واقعيين جدا
وبنتكلم بعقل ومفيش جوانا اي حساسيه ابدا

بس حطي نفسك مكان واحده منا وشفي هتعملي ايه
صعب تحسي اني محبوسه مش عارفه تروحي ولا تيجي
لمجرد ان بني ادم مريض بيهددك بدون اي سبب واضح
وكل ذنبك انك مسيحيه بجد حاجه تقفع المراره

وبرده لينا رب حامينا منذ الالاف العصور
وخروجنا معناه حاجه واحده بس
اننا بنوجهه ليهم رساله
اننا عمرنا ما هانخضع لاي ضغط منهم
وبنفتخر اننا مسيحين حتي لو هانموت
وان كلامهم كله وافعالهم المريضه دي
مش هاتجيب معانا نتيجه بالعكس
احنا هانثبت اكتر ومش هانديلهم اي الفرصه
يفتكروا فيها انهم هايقدروا علي اولاد ربنا
حتي لو موتنا


----------



## لدى المسيح (28 مارس 2011)

ربنا يحميكم .. ويستخدمنا عشان نحميكم على قد ما ادانا محبة ورحمة فقلوبنا .. الله يثبتكم ويقويكم .أميـــن


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أخي الغالي النهيسى
> صدقني أنا أحترمك كأخ غالي وعزيز ولكن معذرة منك نحن لا ننكر معونة السماء و القدرة الإلهية العجيبة التي تحمي المسيحيين من كل شر و شبه شر فالتاريخ المسيحي يشهد على هذه المعونات السمائية و لكن بنفس الوقت لو قدر وحصل موقف كهذا مع الفتاة لا يصح أن تبقى مكتوفة الأيدي تنتظر هذه المعونة السمائية أن تأتيها
> 
> يا تُرى أين كانت هذه المعونة السمائية وقت إختطاف و إغتصاب وقتل عشرات الفتيات المسيحيات ؟ المعونة السمائية موجودة ولا أحد له الجرأة أن ينكرها ولكن التصرف تحت رعاية هذه المعونة السمائية هو ما يجب أن يحصل الأن ...
> ...


أنا احترم رأيك جدا جدا
ربنا يعمل الخير آميــن​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2011)

ا*لدعوة السلفية تنفى تنظيم مظاهرات وإلقاء "مياه النار"على المتبرجات*

الإثنين، 28 مارس 2011 - 20:28 
تبرأت "الدعوة السلفية" من المظاهرات التى دعا لها عدد من النشطاء السلفيين غدا، للمطالبة بالإفراج عن كاميليا شحاتة زوجة كاهن دير مواس، والتى يتهمون الكنيسة باحتجازها بسبب إعلان إسلامها.

وأعلنت الدعوة السلفية فى بيان صادر عنها أنها لن تنظم أى مسيرات أو وقفات غدا فى أى مكان، وشددت فى الوقت ذاته على أن ما يذاع من أكاذيب حول اعتزام السلفيين إلقاء "مية نار" على المتبرجات، أو فرض الجزية على غير المسلمين، هى محض افتراءات وأكاذيب لا أساس لها، بحسب وصف البيان.

وأكدت "الدعوة السلفية" أنها على عهدها بالدعوة إلى الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، وأنها لم ولن تتعرض لغير المسلمين والعصاة مِن المسلمين فى حياتهم أو فى طرقاتهم بأى نوع مِن الأذى.

وأشارت إلى أنه فى ظل الغياب الكامل لأجهزة الأمن لم يُؤثر عن الدعوة السلفية أى شىء من ذلك، فكيف تقوم به بعد عودة رجال الأمن؟!

وشددت "الدعوة السلفية" على أنها عبر تاريخها تستنكر أن يكون العنف أسلوبًا دعويًا شرعيًا، واتهم البيان "بعض وسائل الإعلام" بترديد بعض الأكاذيب، واختلاق وقائع، مطالبة بتصوير هذه الوقائع، وأن تكون مُثبتة فى محاضر الشرطة.

وقال البيان إن الحوادث الأخيرة فى "قنا" و"المنوفية" ثبت أن السلفيين برآء منها، كما ثبتت براءتهم مِن الاعتداء على د.البرادعى مِن قبل، متهما "بعض وسائل الإعلام" بالإصرار على ترديد هذه الأكاذيب.

وحذر بيان الدعوة السلفية من أن "بعض وسائل الإعلام" تلعب دور "الثورة المضادة" الذى ربما يكون السلفيون أول ضحاياه، ولكنهم لن يكونوا آخره مضيفا: "حينئذٍ سيقول الآخرون: أكلتُ يوم أكل السلفيون".

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=379020​


----------



## zezza (28 مارس 2011)

*الواحد بين ناريين مش عارف يتصرف
اولها عايزين ننزل و مانخليش شوية فران جبانة زى دول يتحكموا فينا و يامرونا نلبس ايه و مانلبس ايه 
و تانيها اهلنا فى البيت اللى محرجين علينا ننزل و مانعنا... ده كمان الاباء الكهنة منعوا نزولنا للخدمة بكرة !!

بعدين مين قال انها هتقتصر على يوم التلات و بس ما يمكن يبقى ده الحال على طول 
على فكرة دول شوية جبانات ما طلعلهمش صوت الا اليوميين دول لما شموا نفسهم و اللى زى دول احقر من ان الواحد يعملهم حساب اساسا 

يجوا اللى بيقولوا الاسلام سماحة يشوفوا ايه اللى بيصدر من اهل السماحة
بلا قرف خرجتوا الواحد عن شعوره
​*


----------



## marcelino (28 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> أحبائى ...
> معذره هطول عليكم
> لأن الموضوع مهم
> 
> ...




*رد اكثر من رائع كنت هقول كدة 

الله ينور عليك يا استاذنا
*​


----------



## bob (28 مارس 2011)

*انا ممكن طبعا اقول راي 
اولا ايه معني انهم يحددوا يوم الثلاثاء مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ يعني الثلاثاء يبقي محلل في الخطف و لو حد اتخطف الاربعاء نروح نقول لا انت ميعاد الخطف كان امبارح رجع بنتنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا قصدي ايه من الكلام ده 
قصدي ان البنات معرضه كل يوم لتهديد مش الثلاثاء بس يعني منكبرش الكوضوع اوي و يعرفوا انهم انتصروا و قدروا انهم يخوفونا و في نفس الوقت يحسوا بقوتهم و تاثيرهم
يعني المرة دي لو جس نبض بس و لقوا الناس استجابت ليه ميعملوش حاجة حقيقية فعلا طالما بالبلدي كده (داقونا) ولقوا اننا جبناء و مينزلوش بنت او سيدة من البيت الا بالحجاب علي فكرة في وحدة عرفت انها حتنزل بكره و حتحط ايشارب علشان محدش يكلمها و بكده هما وصلوا للي هما عايزينوا
المفروض نعمل احتياطنا مش مننزلش يعني عجبني كلام دونا لما قالت نمشي في مجموعات و كده و عجبتني جدا نرمين رغم انها مسلمة لكن قالت الحق و كل الشكر لكل اللي قال رايه و انا احترمه جدا
ارجو اني مكنش طولت *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2011)

*للاسف هما فعلا ابتدوا يوصلوا للى عاوزينه
من حوالى ساعتين حصلت اتصالات بين اولياء امور فى مدرسة بنتى وتم الاتفاق ان البنات بكره ميروحوش المدرسه مش بس علشان خطر الطريق لا علشان المدرسه مدرسة راهبات وممكن تكون مستهدفه انهم يهجموا عليها 
طيب هنقعدهم بكره وبعدين هنعمل ايه فى باقى السنه ؟؟
ولاحظوا دول اطفال مش هينفع نقولهم خدوا معاكوا مطاوى ولا ازايز مية نار   
ربنا يرحمنا بجد *


----------



## bob (28 مارس 2011)

*طيب يا دونا هل ده حل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الناس من حقها تخاف علي اولادها بس بكره و حيعدي طيب بعده ممنوع الخطف
يبقي بعد كده اللي عايزه تنزل من بيتها او تنزل بنتها تتحجب و تنكر انها مسيحية 
يا ريت نفوق شوية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2011)

*انا عارفه انه مش حل انى اقعدها ولاحتى اخوفها
بس احنا بنتكلم عن طفله عمرها 10 سنين 
تفتكر هتعرف تحمى نفسها ؟؟
تفتكر فى قلب ام ممكن يتحمل المخاطره ؟؟*


----------



## خواطر (28 مارس 2011)

‏أوووه شو هاد !!

والله كتييير ، مش خبر !!

ما حد إله حق يقرر هيك شي

هل هم بهذا القرار والتصرف أعطو صورة إيجابية ؟ ، أو هل أسلوب جيد وبناء ؟

غريب !!

مش عارفه شو أحكي ، بس يعني خدو بالكم وانتبهو منيح

‏


----------



## esambraveheart (28 مارس 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> واللى هينزل فيكم هيفكرهم ان الرسول قال لا تقتلوا امرءة او طفل او شيخ ولا تقطعوا شجرة !
> 
> .


*لكن اختي العزيزه ..هم لا ينوون قتل بناتنا بل يريدون اذلالنا كمسيحيين و طعننا في كرامتنا و شرفنا " باغتصاب اعراضهن " باسم الدين و بوازع ديني و بتشريع منبعه القران و الحديث  و هذا يعتبرونه حلالا و تعتبره ايضا حكومتنا الخسيسة  المعدومة الهيبة و الضمير و المبداء حلالا ايضا بالرغم من عنف الفعل و دنائته و لا تعتبره جريمة تستدعي العقاب طالما الامر نهايته اجبار مسيحية علي اعتناق الاسلام انقاذا لشرفها الذي صار حلالا لسطو كل قذر و جبان باسم الدين.. بالرغم من انه امر اشد من القتل و انكي علي الفتاة المسيحية و اهلها*​


----------



## esambraveheart (28 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا شايفه ان تحديدهم ليوم التلات شىء مش طبيعى  وعجيب جداااا
> ​*



*هذه اشارة البدء و دعوة ضمنية يوجهونها لمسلمي مصر المساعير ..
و المقصود انه " اعتبارا من يوم الثلاثاء 29 مارس"  فعلي المسلمين المبادرة بافتراس اعراض المسيحيين في ظل حماية سلفية و اخوانجيه و بمباركة المجلس الاقذر للقوات المسلحه..و طبعا جهاز الشرطه اخر جهاز مسموح له بالتكلم او التدخل بعد الثورة السلفية المباركة و الا فعاقبة رجال الشرطة الذين صاروا مجرد " منظر .. مخجل " ..ستكون وخيمه​*


----------



## sony_33 (28 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا شايفه ان تحديدهم ليوم التلات شىء مش طبيعى  وعجيب جداااا
> فيا أما هى اشاعه زى عشرات الاشاعات اللى بنسمعها من اول بدايات الثوره السعيده والى الان
> يا أما هى حقيقه بس وقتها مش هيبقى تهديد ليوم واحد لكن هيكون ممتد
> فى الحالتين مش هينفع حياتنا تتعطل
> ...


يوم التلات ميعاد المحاكمة بتاعت كاميليا شحاتة  الى رافعنها بعض المحاميين للكشف عن مكان كاميليا رضى الله عنها وارضاها​


----------



## happy angel (29 مارس 2011)

*رجاء محبة كل اخوتنا تنزل الشارع غدا لتثبت للناس اننا لالالا نخاف ابدا

لو قام على جيش فانا مطمئن لانك انت معى يارب*​


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا عارفه انه مش حل انى اقعدها ولاحتى اخوفها
> بس احنا بنتكلم عن طفله عمرها 10 سنين
> تفتكر هتعرف تحمى نفسها ؟؟
> تفتكر فى قلب ام ممكن يتحمل المخاطره ؟؟*


*لا يا دونا الا قلب الام ههههههههههه
بس بكره و حتعملي كده رغم انهم نفوا الكلام ده طيب الاربع و الخميس؟؟؟*


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

*اخي عصام بالراحة شوية صدقني الكلام مش حيودي ولا حيجيب 
انا كنت بسال عن حل عملي
انت حتعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *رجاء محبة كل اخوتنا تنزل الشارع غدا لتثبت للناس اننا لالالا نخاف ابدا
> 
> لو قام على جيش فانا مطمئن لانك انت معى يارب*​


*يعني ايه اختي ننزل الشارع ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل نعمل مثلا مظاهرة مضادة ؟؟؟؟؟
يجي الجيش يقوم بالواجب مع الجانبين
لكن ممكن البنات تنزل عادي في حماية ربنا طبعا اولا و اهلها*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *
> لكن ممكن البنات تنزل عادي في حماية ربنا طبعا اولا و اهلها*


*
 ام 22:3  الذكي يبصر الشر فيتوارى والحمقى يعبرون فيعاقبون.
 ام 27:12  الذكي يبصر الشر فيتوارى.الاغبياء يعبرون فيعاقبون.​*


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *
> ام 22:3  الذكي يبصر الشر فيتوارى والحمقى يعبرون فيعاقبون.
> ام 27:12  الذكي يبصر الشر فيتوارى.الاغبياء يعبرون فيعاقبون.​*


*يعني حضرتك بتقول محدش ينزل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *يعني حضرتك بتقول محدش ينزل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*
مش انا اللي باقول ...الكتاب المقدس كلامه واضح و مفهوم 
في مثل هذه الاوقات الخطيره التي تمر بها بلادنا .. ينبغي و يتحتم ان خروج بناتنا من المنزل يكون للضرورة فقط..غير ذلك فهو مخاطره غير محسوبه و لا داعي لها و كل بيت مسيحي في مصر في غني عنها​*


----------



## شميران (29 مارس 2011)

*الله يحفظكم ويحميكم واحنة هم في العراق مرينا بهده الظروف توكلوا على الله ودائما صلوا قبل ان تطلعوا لأي مكان والرب اكيد معاكم*

*ياااااارب ساعدنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا يا دونا الا قلب الام ههههههههههه
> بس بكره و حتعملي كده رغم انهم نفوا الكلام ده طيب الاربع و الخميس؟؟؟*



*حقيقى مش عارفه يا بوب​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *يعني ايه اختي ننزل الشارع ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل نعمل مثلا مظاهرة مضادة ؟؟؟؟؟
> يجي الجيش يقوم بالواجب مع الجانبين
> لكن ممكن البنات تنزل عادي في حماية ربنا طبعا اولا و اهلها*



*هابى مبتتكلمش عن مظاهرات يا بوب
هى تقصد ان الكل يتصرف طبيعى ومحدش يخاف ويقعد فى البيت *


----------



## ميرنا (29 مارس 2011)

امبارح نزلت انا وماما لقيت تلاته بدقون كده وشكلهم مريب بقول لماما تلاقيهم بيتجمعو علشان بكرة 
بس لو حد كلمنا انتو معادكو بكرة جين انهرده ليه 
بقت حاجة تقرف اللى بيعملو ده


----------



## كوك (29 مارس 2011)

_*من انت يا مسلم علشان تتحكم فيناااااااا  وين الله  *_

_*ربنا موجود  وطبعا  الموت والحياه بأيد  ربنا *_

_*يبقى مفيش خوف*_

_*شكرا  يا بوب*_​


----------



## لدى المسيح (29 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *لكن اختي العزيزه ..هم لا ينوون قتل بناتنا بل يريدون اذلالنا كمسيحيين و طعننا في كرامتنا و شرفنا " باغتصاب اعراضهن " باسم الدين و بوازع ديني و بتشريع منبعه القران و الحديث و هذا يعتبرونه حلالا و تعتبره ايضا حكومتنا الخسيسة المعدومة الهيبة و الضمير و المبداء حلالا ايضا بالرغم من عنف الفعل و دنائته و لا تعتبره جريمة تستدعي العقاب طالما الامر نهايته اجبار مسيحية علي اعتناق الاسلام انقاذا لشرفها الذي صار حلالا لسطو كل قذر و جبان باسم الدين.. بالرغم من انه امر اشد من القتل و انكي علي الفتاة المسيحية و اهلها*​


اقسم بطهارة مريم العذراء وانه قسم عظيم .. ان القرءان الذى اشاد بعفتها وقدسها واعترف بالمسيح روح من الله و كلمة منه .. ما كان ليهينكم او يستحل دمائكم ولا بنص حديث ..

انا عرفت المسيح واحببته من القراءان وسمعت عن معجزاته ونوره وانى اقدسه .. فلو كان الاسلام ليهينكم ما كان ليعترف به ويفرد لامه البتول سورة كاملة فالقراءن !

لو كانت الخسة بنص القرءان والحديث لسبوا المسيح وامه ولا يخشون شيئاً .. وعليه لازم تفهموا ان العيب مش فالشرع العيب فالمنتهج للشرع واللى بيستغل جهل الناس ويفهمهم حاجات غلط ويقول انها من عند الله والنماذج دى مذكورة فنصوص القرءان

صدقونى لا مجال للتزيف هاهنا


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حقيقى مش عارفه يا بوب​*


*يا دونا انا راي الشخصي 
متخافيش مفيش حاجة حتحصل الا بسماح من ربنا و هو عارف احنا ايه اللي بنتحمله و ايه اللي مش بنقدر نتحمله
ربنا معاكي و يحميكي انت و عائلتك*


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *
> مش انا اللي باقول ...الكتاب المقدس كلامه واضح و مفهوم
> في مثل هذه الاوقات الخطيره التي تمر بها بلادنا .. ينبغي و يتحتم ان خروج بناتنا من المنزل يكون للضرورة فقط..غير ذلك فهو مخاطره غير محسوبه و لا داعي لها و كل بيت مسيحي في مصر في غني عنها​*


*مع كامل احترامي لرايك عصام بس كده يبقي معناها اننا ملناش مكان في البلد دي خلاص اللي هما عايزينه بيعملوه 
ايه المشكلة لو كل بنت نزلت يبقي معاها حد من قرايبها او اهلها او مجموعة اصدقاء 
ارجو تقبل راي*


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هابى مبتتكلمش عن مظاهرات يا بوب
> هى تقصد ان الكل يتصرف طبيعى ومحدش يخاف ويقعد فى البيت *


*مممممممم لو كده انا موافق جدا و بشدة *


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> امبارح نزلت انا وماما لقيت تلاته بدقون كده وشكلهم مريب بقول لماما تلاقيهم بيتجمعو علشان بكرة
> بس لو حد كلمنا انتو معادكو بكرة جين انهرده ليه
> بقت حاجة تقرف اللى بيعملو ده


*مش معني ان في ناس بدقون يبقي نخاف انهم حيعملوا حاجة دول طيبين جدا 
و اهو محصلش حاجة ياريت نحاول يبقي جوانا سلام لان راي ان الانسان لو فقد السلام حيبقي عايش مش حاسس بطعم الحياه*


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*من انت يا مسلم علشان تتحكم فيناااااااا  وين الله  *_
> 
> _*ربنا موجود  وطبعا  الموت والحياه بأيد  ربنا *_
> 
> ...


*شكرا كوك انا اؤيدك و بشدة*


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> اقسم بطهارة مريم العذراء وانه قسم عظيم .. ان القرءان الذى اشاد بعفتها وقدسها واعترف بالمسيح روح من الله و كلمة منه .. ما كان ليهينكم او يستحل دمائكم ولا بنص حديث ..
> 
> انا عرفت المسيح واحببته من القراءان وسمعت عن معجزاته ونوره وانى اقدسه .. فلو كان الاسلام ليهينكم ما كان ليعترف به ويفرد لامه البتول سورة كاملة فالقراءن !
> 
> ...


*اختي نرمين ارجو عدم التطرق للقران حتي لا ياتي احد بحديث شريف او ايه من القران و يقلب الموضوع الي تطرق في الاديان و حوار اسلامي 
انا اطلب من الاعضاء فقط رايه الشخصي*


----------



## لدى المسيح (29 مارس 2011)

وأنا ايضاً لم اكن احب ان اخرج عن السياق .. لكنى احببت ان اوضح كيف يمكن لمغرض ان يطوع نصوص غير معنية بمقصده ..عشان يحقق مصالح شخصية او فئوية دون الالتفات لمصلحة العامة ..

اعذرنى يا بوب .. .


----------



## bob (29 مارس 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> وأنا ايضاً لم اكن احب ان اخرج عن السياق .. لكنى احببت ان اوضح كيف يمكن لمغرض ان يطوع نصوص غير معنية بمقصده ..عشان يحقق مصالح شخصية او فئوية دون الالتفات لمصلحة العامة ..
> 
> اعذرنى يا بوب .. .


*مفيش مشكلة يا نرمين انا محبتش يتقلب ل حوار اسلامي و يفقد الموضوع هدفه 
و انا احترم وجهه نظرك و كلامك المحترم*


----------

